# What's your cute weight gain fantasy?



## StrawberryShortcake (Nov 13, 2006)

It would be my dream to be able to sleep until noon every day and wake up and have a big breakfast of pancakes, eggs, ham, croissants, pastries. Whatever my heart desired. Then I could just lay around all day getting the house all spick and span for my baby. Fattening myself up, stopping to eat every few minutes throughout the day. Then when my babe gets home he can fatten me up until we both pass out. Yes, that would be the life. I could embellish more on this idea of my dream life... and perhaps I will. But for now I am going to finish this box of mini chocolate eclairs. :wubu:


----------



## TS Monkey (Nov 13, 2006)

I think your post just beat out most of my cute weight gain fantasies.

- Tight Squeeze Monkey

PS - of course, if during your delicious domesticated day you somehow found yourself locked out of the house, and perhaps tried to get back in by squeezing through a tiny window (kitchen window of course, so as to still be within arms reach of all your favorite sweets), then coming home to that sight would probably be the perfect day.


----------



## FillingOut (Nov 13, 2006)

Your domestic fantasy sounds totally adorable. I'd absolutely love a woman who'd keep herself nice and well-fed during the day and would be waiting for me when I came home. Sigh...live near Orange County? *lol


Will


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 13, 2006)

The scary part is that Strawberry basically decribed what an average American household was like up until the late 80's...to think that duel-income houses weren't always a necessity...

My cute little fantasy almost became a reality. My ex wanted to get a job in a supermarket bakery so that she could be around sweets 40 hours a week and get paid for it. She had to turn the job down due to the hours and the pay.


----------



## FillingOut (Nov 13, 2006)

A supermarket bakery...wow...*lol

I admit, I can't go into a grocery store or Best Buy without wondering how these people are making rent. I guess most of them live with family or a bunch of people.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, yes...those are all high school jobs. So, if any of you young feeders and feedees want to give it a try, report back with your stories and we'll all live vicariously through you!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 13, 2006)

Opening a resteraunt and having my wife willingly taste test my entire menu before it goes to the customers, and i change my menu daily ^_^


----------



## supersoup (Nov 13, 2006)

that sounds like the life to have, except i'd go nuts if i didn't have a job and earn a paycheck.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 13, 2006)

That's a nice one, too, Nowhere Man...BUT, you can always do what I did and work in a pizza place, giving large portions and loads of free garlic bread to the young, cute, fat customers. There was one girl who came to our pizzeria once a week for nearly two years...went from around 300 to something like 450 (easily). And every week, she was with her friends, always smiling and giggling and wearing clothing that just didn't seem to cover a whole lot. One of her friends knew my younger brother, and it was nice to think that she may have been told about my orientation and that I may have been able to pursue something...but alas, I was spoken for at the time.

I miss that job...sometimes...


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 13, 2006)

supersoup said:


> that sounds like the life to have, except i'd go nuts if i didn't have a job and earn a paycheck.


well i'd pay my taste tester


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 13, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> It would be my dream to be able to sleep until noon every day and wake up and have a big breakfast of pancakes, eggs, ham, croissants, pastries. Whatever my heart desired. Then I could just lay around all day getting the house all spick and span for my baby. Fattening myself up, stopping to eat every few minutes throughout the day. Then when my babe gets home he can fatten me up until we both pass out. Yes, that would be the life. I could embellish more on this idea of my dream life... and perhaps I will. But for now I am going to finish this box of mini chocolate eclairs. :wubu:


that sounds like a great fantasy. 

i have several, but none really worth posting.


----------



## comperic2003 (Nov 14, 2006)

I would love to open a pastry shop in france with my wife and indulge in some guilty pleasures daily. We would grow bigger and bigger right along with the shop.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 14, 2006)

^ kinda like mine ^_^


----------



## boots (Nov 14, 2006)

strawberry shortcake, you are a sweetheart and the cat's meow 

Now I'll eat soup while glaring at you: :eat1:


----------



## FillingOut (Nov 14, 2006)

In college, I worked in our school cafeteria part-time for a few semesters. I was often generous with the serving spoon, so to speak, but my finest moment was when I switched the skim and whole milk (they came in bags that sat in vats with spouts underneath). Nobody even noticed. *lol


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 14, 2006)

i dont really have one set fantasy, just bits and piece i put together and switch around from time to time. 

in most, if not all of them, i get fatter as i eat. sometimes its me being fed by a girl, me feeding a girl, or both. 

a recent fav is going to the local all you can eat pizza place, and eating many pizzas, till the place closes. then i stuff myself into my car, and drive to an ice cream shop for desert. 

another fun fantasy is sitting at the end of a conveyor belt, and as food rolls down i have to eat it all. sometimes its me eating on my own, sometimes im straped down with a girl feeding me, and sometimes im being fed by a machine, like in Pigs is Pigs.


----------



## ManOWar (Nov 14, 2006)

*Pretty simple, really. Find someone completely skinny, about 110 pounds and fatten them up, day by day, to about 400 pounds. Cooking for them, whatever they wanted, and feeding them fattening snacks up until bedtime every night. I imagine this transformation would take place in 5 years, in a healthy way---plenty of veggies and fruits and things that are good for you, not just junk. I would LOVE to watch a completely toned set of abs give way to an absolutely enormous belly hanging down to the knees. *


----------



## love dubh (Nov 14, 2006)

I think my mind would implode if I spent all my time at home, gorging. Howeva, a fun little fantasy would be to combine my three loves: bicycling, woodsy areas, and food.

Take that as you wish. 

Although, I must relate to you that when my friend told me that bicycling with the intensity that the university cyclists do, you lose a lot of weight and then find it hard to consume the calories needed to keep you from passing out. I do intend to join the cycling team, but I Must avoid the loss at all costs!

I'd look all bobble-head'd n' junk.


----------



## HEINEKEN (Nov 15, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> I think my mind would implode if I spent all my time at home, gorging. Howeva, a fun little fantasy would be to combine my three loves: bicycling, woodsy areas, and food.
> 
> Take that as you wish.
> 
> ...




FOOD, WOODSY AREA, BIKES...mmmmm...sounds like fun, Want to start a fire and make smores?


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Nov 15, 2006)

boots said:


> strawberry shortcake, you are a sweetheart and the cat's meow
> 
> Now I'll eat soup while glaring at you: :eat1:



My mom used to eat soup and glare at me, too! meeeowwww?


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 15, 2006)

> Pretty simple, really. Find someone completely skinny, about 110 pounds and fatten them up, day by day, to about 400 pounds. Cooking for them, whatever they wanted, and feeding them fattening snacks up until bedtime every night. I imagine this transformation would take place in 5 years, in a healthy way---plenty of veggies and fruits and things that are good for you, not just junk. I would LOVE to watch a completely toned set of abs give way to an absolutely enormous belly hanging down to the knees.



That is like the soundtrack to my mind for alot of extra curricular activity since I was about 12.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 15, 2006)

Hm. Most of the stuff is general pampering fantasies.

To take an example, one fantasy involves the girl of my dreams, lounging around on some plush bed or comfy couch, maybe in something lacy and revealing like langerie or in something soft and comfy like pajamas or sweatshirt and sweatpants, reading a trashy romance novel or watching a movie while I pop expensive chocolates into her mouth. 

Another more close fantasy involves me and a special somebody cuddled up together on a couch with cinema-style snacks, her taking up a disproportionate amount of both, watching an episode of farscape, riffing a cheesey old scif movie, laughing at Mystery Science Theater 3000 or regaling ourselves in a classic fantasy film, enjoying each other's body heat and company. ^_^

*sighs wistfully*


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 15, 2006)

I wish that I could have a job, that required we to eat all day, and that my bonus was related a weight gained KPI. I recall a Get Smart sketch that had a big man who had the job to taste food for control, he was so fat that he was not sure if he was sitting down, oh the joy......:eat2:.


----------



## Van (Nov 15, 2006)

eating so much that i blew up like the godyear blimp


----------



## Ivy (Nov 15, 2006)

comperic2003 said:


> I would love to open a pastry shop in france with my wife and indulge in some guilty pleasures daily. We would grow bigger and bigger right along with the
> shop.



Kinda like mine, only it would be my boyfriend opening a bakery in Chicago and I would indulge in a whole lot of cupcakes and cheesecakes daily and grow bigger and bigger right along with the shop.

Oh, and there would be pugs. Lots of pugs. For cuteness enhacements and shit.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 16, 2006)

Where's the guy who wanted to be "big like RV"?


----------



## boots (Nov 16, 2006)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> My mom used to eat soup and glare at me, too! meeeowwww?



Was it a creepy, up-beat sort of glare like this guy: :eat1: ?


----------



## mrman1980uk (Nov 18, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> I think my mind would implode if I spent all my time at home, gorging. Howeva, a fun little fantasy would be to combine my three loves: bicycling, woodsy areas, and food.
> 
> Take that as you wish.
> 
> Although, I must relate to you that when my friend told me that bicycling with the intensity that the university cyclists do, you lose a lot of weight and then find it hard to consume the calories needed to keep you from passing out. I do intend to join the cycling team, but I Must avoid the loss at all costs.



Extra eclairs? ;-)


----------



## love dubh (Nov 18, 2006)

mrman1980uk said:


> Extra eclairs? ;-)



Oh, you, you're incorrigible!

Actually, I'm not a big fan of eclairs, despite my majoring in French! I do, however, enjoy ice cream ("Fossil Fuel" by Ben & Jerry's is divine, FYI) and various cakes. But, you already know this, Man, we've discussed it!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 18, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> I think my mind would implode if I spent all my time at home, gorging.



Honey, it's _fantasy_ for some of us. Mine would too, but I don't worry about that in the 30 second imaginary snapshots that're more than enough to git r done, so to speak.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 18, 2006)

For now mine involves Ana's bakery in Stranger Than Fiction. (That cookie scene, yes?)


----------



## fanofdimensions (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm a fan of "accidental" weight gain as a result of saying "hasta la vista" to the diet and seeing a plump cute woman gain serendipitously as a result of her newfound sense of fun. Sometimes I wonder what it would be like to "accidentally" fatten up myself at the same time, and we both end up very happy very well fed and large people. Sometimes I don't. It depends.



StrawberryShortcake said:


> It would be my dream to be able to sleep until noon every day and wake up and have a big breakfast of pancakes, eggs, ham, croissants, pastries. Whatever my heart desired. Then I could just lay around all day getting the house all spick and span for my baby. Fattening myself up, stopping to eat every few minutes throughout the day. Then when my babe gets home he can fatten me up until we both pass out. Yes, that would be the life. I could embellish more on this idea of my dream life... and perhaps I will. But for now I am going to finish this box of mini chocolate eclairs. :wubu:


----------



## dodo (Nov 19, 2006)

"More strawberry shortcake!"


----------



## mrman1980uk (Nov 19, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Oh, you, you're incorrigible!



I like being incorrigible >


----------



## wi-steve (Nov 21, 2006)

Most of the above sounds pretty nice to me... but as someone that travels for work, I have to say the dream come true would be to come homen from a week long and find that the woman in my life was bored and did nothing but eat while I was gone. Adding some extra curves and barely fitting into her clothes. 

I'd make her dinner and dessert, the whole time admiring what a week of treating herself has done. She'd of course know the effect it has on me and play it up the whole time... opening a button here and there to make more space for herself, finishing my dinner if I didn't have room... yeah, that's be nice.

Steve


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 21, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Honey, it's _fantasy_ for some of us. Mine would too, but I don't worry about that in the 30 second imaginary snapshots that're more than enough to git r done, so to speak.


That's the first use of "git r done" I've found funny.


----------



## SchecterFA (Nov 23, 2006)

I've got a weight gain fantasy ... A short girl ( maybe 5'3" ) of about 150 pounds, short hair, colorful clothing style and zany personality, slowly putting on weight and realizing the changes in her body and growing to like it as we cuddle and spend long hours in the bed together. Something that does'nt necessarily start out as gainer/encourager but slowly grows to that point ... I'd love for that particular person to reach around 23-250 pounds.


Of course, fantasy ...


----------



## yasuko_latexcat (Jun 14, 2007)

My only wish is to have the ability to eat till letting my abdomen expand like a balloon without any pain.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jun 14, 2007)

for some reason, the thought of breaking a toilet makes me hot...LOL!!!


----------



## Mishty (Jun 14, 2007)

floating around a pool eating gallons of ice cream and mounds of cake......naked of course....

Kinda like my own private birthday party...:batting:


----------



## fatlilboy (Jun 14, 2007)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> It would be my dream to be able to sleep until noon every day and wake up and have a big breakfast of pancakes, eggs, ham, croissants, pastries. Whatever my heart desired. Then I could just lay around all day getting the house all spick and span for my baby. Fattening myself up, stopping to eat every few minutes throughout the day. Then when my babe gets home he can fatten me up until we both pass out. Yes, that would be the life. I could embellish more on this idea of my dream life... and perhaps I will. But for now I am going to finish this box of mini chocolate eclairs. :wubu:


:eat2: :eat1:


----------



## fatlilboy (Jun 14, 2007)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> It would be my dream to be able to sleep until noon every day and wake up and have a big breakfast of pancakes, eggs, ham, croissants, pastries. Whatever my heart desired. Then I could just lay around all day getting the house all spick and span for my baby. Fattening myself up, stopping to eat every few minutes throughout the day. Then when my babe gets home he can fatten me up until we both pass out. Yes, that would be the life. I could embellish more on this idea of my dream life... and perhaps I will. But for now I am going to finish this box of mini chocolate eclairs. :wubu:


:eat2: :eat1:  It'd be my pleasure to fatten you to your heart's content!!


----------



## elggij (Jun 15, 2007)

It is my fantasy to come home to a really fat wife who does nothing all day long but eat, sleep, and watch TV. We make love all evening.


----------



## Aireman (Jun 15, 2007)

Fantasy eh? Well mine is having a nice slightly chubby woman in my life who knows I like girls of size, up and tell me one day how she is so fed up with diets and how she just wants to let go and enjoy herself. She looks into my eyes and says in a soft sexy voice as she put her hand on my cheek "help me grow"! :happy:


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree with you find someone of 110lbs and fatten them up


----------



## Athena9950 (Jun 18, 2007)

how about me?

6'0''
130 lbs
toned and fit

i feel the urge to get huge!!! lol


----------



## pudgy (Jun 19, 2007)

When I was younger, I used to daydream about being sent to an co-ed orphanage that specialized in overweight children. They would stuff me and put me in eating contests. The prize: a night with one of those curvaceous girls. This would go on until I too was huge and then when a new skinny girl would come in, I would make her my "apprentice." She of course would stare me at eat soup non-stop. :eat1:


----------



## Koldun (Jun 19, 2007)

You sound delicious. I even like your name "Athena" 
Rolls off the tongue quite nicely. 




Athena9950 said:


> how about me?
> 
> 6'0''
> 130 lbs
> ...


----------



## feeder hound (Jun 19, 2007)

my fantasy involves a chain,a funnel,a bed,and 5000 pounds of liquid fudge

you put the pieces together


----------



## Athena9950 (Jun 19, 2007)

Mee-ow! 



Koldun said:


> You sound delicious. I even like your name "Athena"
> Rolls off the tongue quite nicely.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 19, 2007)

feeder hound said:


> my fantasy involves a chain,a funnel,a bed,and 5000 pounds of liquid fudge
> 
> you put the pieces together



Is it just me, or is this thread straying from "cute"? It WAS cute, and I liked reading it...but...


----------



## lizzy (Jun 19, 2007)

I've had so many it's difficult to narrow down. But, I think if I had to choose one...I'd be surrounded by men, who would be feeding me as my belly inflated bigger and bigger. I would feel very full, but no pain as my belly fattened. Then when I tried to walk, I'd fall forward onto my huge belly because of the weight of it...my legs and arms flailing in the air...not able to get up. The men surround me again and begin to fill me as I rise higher and higher off of the ground, finally feeling pressure like I was about to pop...


----------



## jack (Jun 19, 2007)

damn, damn, damn.


----------



## Russ2d (Jun 20, 2007)

> It would be my dream to be able to sleep until noon every day and wake up and have a big breakfast of pancakes, eggs, ham, croissants, pastries. Whatever my heart desired. Then I could just lay around all day getting the house all spick and span for my baby. Fattening myself up, stopping to eat every few minutes throughout the day. Then when my babe gets home he can fatten me up until we both pass out. Yes, that would be the life. I could embellish more on this idea of my dream life... and perhaps I will. But for now I am going to finish this box of mini chocolate eclairs.



Yup, I think I'm in love Strawberry, you're perfect! :smitten:


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 20, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Is it just me, or is this thread straying from "cute"? It WAS cute, and I liked reading it...but...



I respect your opinion on the matter, but the definition of "cute" can and will be seen differently between different people. I believe you know this, I would merely like to state that, in reference to the fantasy you quoted, it might actually be a "cute weight gain fantasy", albeit much more forward and to the point than others. 

I would have to say that my 'cute weight gain fantasy' involves a woman, broad in proportions, who admires her body and her courage in her size, that enjoys every new ounce happily stored upon her fat body, and that some how has the ability to bend, warp, and/or transmit time to layer on the fat rolls as we are enjoying a very pleasurable experience together (which would involve a bed, and possibly some rubber).


----------



## Koldun (Jun 20, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> Mee-ow!



Woof!


----------



## Tooz (Jun 20, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I respect your opinion on the matter, but the definition of "cute" can and will be seen differently between different people. I believe you know this, I would merely like to state that, in reference to the fantasy you quoted, it might actually be a "cute weight gain fantasy", albeit much more forward and to the point than others.



Maybe so, however, something "cute" might be a little bit more tame or worded in a flowery manner, not just "ohh I want a fat chick to get fatter, fapfapfap." I guess what I mean is I would think the sexual nature of the situation would be a little more muted.


----------



## Koldun (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a couple. 

The first deals with a fat king who forces a slave girl to feed him dinner. The food is a paste that she finds gross until it spills on her and she unthinkingly licks herself clean. Once tasting it, she discovers it's really a tasty concoction and begins to gorge herself. Naturally it's high calorie and it doesn't take her long to swell up and bust out of her own clothes.

The second one deals with a plump couple who find what looks like a yogurt machine. Just like the first, it creates a high calorie paste that is so addictive they eat and eat and eat till they become really fat (again busting out of their clothes).

As you can tell, I like to mix my fetishes....


----------



## lizzy (Jun 21, 2007)

Koldun said:


> I have a couple.
> 
> The first deals with a fat king who forces a slave girl to feed him dinner. The food is a paste that she finds gross until it spills on her and she unthinkingly licks herself clean. Once tasting it, she discovers it's really a tasty concoction and begins to gorge herself. Naturally it's high calorie and it doesn't take her long to swell up and bust out of her own clothes.
> 
> ...



I'll have to remember to post my new story for you - Turkish Delights. I think I must have had you in mind...nice fantasy


----------



## DrFeeder (Jun 21, 2007)

Schlaraffenland


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jun 21, 2007)

hm. id like to find a nice girl, live w/her, after long days at work come home and feed her all her favorite desert stuffs. you know, her head in my lap as we watch some corny zombie flick. when she's all full, rub belly and repeat. then on those "special" nights we'd incorporate whipped cream cans(straight to the face, of course!) and funnels.

aww...:huh:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 21, 2007)

I want to be skinny.

So I can get fat.

I'm not joking, and yes, that's cute. Puppies in ribbons cute, if you ask me.

I'll also take that place, however you say it two posts up.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jun 21, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I want to be skinny.
> 
> So I can get fat.
> 
> ...



agreed. i want to gain weight, then have it disappear the next day so i can do it all over again.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 21, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> agreed. i want to gain weight, then have it disappear the next day so i can do it all over again.



Yeah, I was going to type something longer up, but my base fantasy has always involved being able to control weight gain, including being smaller or H U G E depending on the occasion.

That's why that story sort of rocked, there were some illusions that you could lose weight easily and have some more control over gaining - though the whole do nothing but be lazy isn't hot to me in the long run.


----------



## Koldun (Jun 22, 2007)

lizzy said:


> I'll have to remember to post my new story for you - Turkish Delights. I think I must have had you in mind...nice fantasy



Anxiously awaiting your stories.


----------



## Koldun (Jun 22, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Yeah, I was going to type something longer up, but my base fantasy has always involved being able to control weight gain, including being smaller or H U G E depending on the occasion.
> 
> That's why that story sort of rocked, there were some illusions that you could lose weight easily and have some more control over gaining - though the whole do nothing but be lazy isn't hot to me in the long run.




Ever play any of the Sims games (one or two?) I've found that I like starting them anorexic and then getting them as fat as they'll go. Using cheats, they lose weight in seconds. It's very....stimulating to say the least.


----------



## GPL (Jun 22, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I want to be skinny.
> 
> So I can get fat.
> 
> ...



LOL, you are such a fun girl. You are great!

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Jellybean (Jun 22, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> That's why that story sort of rocked, there were some illusions that you could lose weight easily and have some more control over gaining - though the whole do nothing but be lazy isn't hot to me in the long run.



I concur. That would be quite the superpower - fat shape-shifter. I wish I could spend the weekend indulging and getting really big, and then hit "rewind" for Monday morning.

A lot of my fantasies involve giving a lot of control to a partner - being woken up in the morning fed a huge breakfast in bed, having him do all the grocery shopping and stocking the house with all sorts of treats, cooking me dinners that are irresistably yummy.

We would have lots of mock fights where I would say "No, honey, I can't possible eat a third slice of chocolate cake. I'm getting so fat!"

Needless to say, I would be persuaded.  

Anyone else have these control elements in their fantasies? It makes me worry that my subconscious is rebelling against my independent feminist ways!

However, I do also have fantasies about persuading my partner to join in, so maybe I'm just passive agressive...


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 22, 2007)

I can't get the dirty, dirty thought out of my head. And I'm never, ever going to look at this emoticon the same way again. I just couldn't keep it in any longer. 

My apologies.:bow: 



boots said:


> Now I'll eat soup while glaring at you: :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 23, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> hm. id like to find a nice girl, live w/her, after long days at work come home and feed her all her favorite desert stuffs. you know, her head in my lap as we watch some corny zombie flick. when she's all full, rub belly and repeat. then on those "special" nights we'd incorporate whipped cream cans(straight to the face, of course!) and funnels.
> 
> aww...:huh:



I can't see movies with rotting flesh and cannibalism being very good mealtime accompanyments. x_X


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 23, 2007)

Jellybean said:


> I concur. That would be quite the superpower - fat shape-shifter. I wish I could spend the weekend indulging and getting really big, and then hit "rewind" for Monday morning.
> 
> A lot of my fantasies involve giving a lot of control to a partner - being woken up in the morning fed a huge breakfast in bed, having him do all the grocery shopping and stocking the house with all sorts of treats, cooking me dinners that are irresistably yummy.
> 
> ...



See, I don't see that as you giving up control. I see that as your partner submitting to your will, catering to your whim, the loyal subject to your fat majesty.


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 23, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> See, I don't see that as you giving up control. I see that as your partner submitting to your will, catering to your whim, the loyal subject to your fat majesty.



Bingo!

I think the dynamics of these sorts of fantasies are a lot more subtle than a simple "one partner's in control, the other isn't."


----------



## runawayf1ve (Jun 23, 2007)

My fantasy is a woman that gains weight, but uber fast. She starts off slender to lightly plump, and just keeps going from there. I help her, pamper her, do just generally nice things to make her feel special and to remind her how much i love her.. 
I almost dated one who would let me live it out, but she has fallen off the planet, and havent heard from her for almost half a year now...
It'd be nice to either find another or find her again. :blush:


----------



## Jellybean (Jun 23, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I see that as your partner submitting to your will, catering to your whim, the loyal subject to your fat majesty.



That is so....hot. Sigh.

Now I can both stop over-analyzing my own fantasies, enjoy the ride, and let my fantasy extend to my partner doing all the ordering for me in restaurants.


----------



## LongTimeFA (Jun 28, 2007)

I dont know how cute it is but my fantasy is to have my wife, lover, etc meet me at the door wearing a tight sexy outfit, her beautiful round belly straining against the fabric, while her delicious muffin top spills out to each side of her waistband. She looks at me seductively, while holding and caressing her gorgeous tummy (which has been growing steadily). She asks me if I like it. Am I fat enough for you? Is my belly big enough? (By now I am so hard it hurts)! Would you like me to make my tummy bigger? I dont know why, but for me the thought of a woman loving her fat body and SAYING she loves getting fat is indescribably erotic!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 30, 2007)

My fantasy is so corny I'm truly embarrassed to be posting it so I'm going to do this quick before I change my mind. Bleh.

My fantasy life is to live with a guy who prepares ALL my food. I wake up to the smell of bacon, pancakes, cinnamon buns, etc., and have breakfast in bed with my SO - automatic bed so I can sit up. Then spend the rest of the early morning in bed reading the paper, doing the crosswords and scratching the dog's ears. 

Then gingerly moving to the nearby workarea where I can make my stuff and communicate with my customers online. Then lunch comes in and already I'm getting really freaked out about sharing all this so I'll skip on ahead. 

Then I finish up my work, have a snack, chat with friends on the phone, watch the news, argue with my mother, play with the dog, etc.

Then it's dinner! Never as good as breakfast but good just the same. Soft shell steak burritos with lemonade, nachos! And a lime sherbet ginger ale float for dessert.

I've left out all the dirty parts so that this can stay cute. But yeah, that's close to it. Not sure how much I would weigh but I'm picturing CindyG's weight thereabouts, possibly more.

/runs away


----------



## TrentQ3 (Jun 30, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> My fantasy is so corny I'm truly embarrassed to be posting it so I'm going to do this quick before I change my mind. Bleh.
> 
> My fantasy life is to live with a guy who prepares ALL my food. I wake up to the smell of bacon, pancakes, cinnamon buns, etc., and have breakfast in bed with my SO - automatic bed so I can sit up. Then spend the rest of the early morning in bed reading the paper, doing the crosswords and scratching the dog's ears.
> 
> ...



No need to be embarrassed Lilly - sounds like a good day!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 30, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> My fantasy is so corny I'm truly embarrassed to be posting it so I'm going to do this quick before I change my mind. Bleh.
> 
> My fantasy life is to live with a guy who prepares ALL my food. I wake up to the smell of bacon, pancakes, cinnamon buns, etc....



Wowsers. Can I have the same fantasy? Please? I promise I won't interfere with yours. I'll just live the same life 300 miles away, k?


----------



## NYSquashee (Jun 30, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> My fantasy is so corny I'm truly embarrassed to be posting it so I'm going to do this quick before I change my mind. Bleh.
> 
> My fantasy life is to live with a guy who prepares ALL my food. I wake up to the smell of bacon, pancakes, cinnamon buns, etc., and have breakfast in bed with my SO - automatic bed so I can sit up. Then spend the rest of the early morning in bed reading the paper, doing the crosswords and scratching the dog's ears.
> 
> ...




Very cute (mission accomplished) and sexy (bonus points).

Now one just needs to hope for some luck and a lot of cooking classes.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 30, 2007)

I guess most of my weight gain stories center more around pregnancy and related changes vs. overall feeding. I recall reading many stories off the alt.sex.stories archives from Anthony Cotto that involved many fantasies for belly/breast inflation, not necessarily involving food but more magic/natural pregnancy or hypnosis subjects.

Back in the day when I read JUGGS magazine (think of it as the Jerry Springer of big breast/BBW magazines--amateur and rougher looking girls in there), they had many stories dealing with food/pregnancy related weight gain. Unfortunately they never went online but some of the stories were rather wild.

I think one of the more interesting ones was where a wife was unable to have more children and her kids were grown up, but she still wanted the feeling of being pregnant and huge. Her hubby was a researcher at DuPont and came up with a silicone "implant" that could be inserted into the uterus and inflated to whatever size was desired. Her days post-implant were spent inflating herself with varying amounts of saline or air into the implant and blowing her belly up to massive proportions. She could go from a mild feeling one day to "pregnant with quintuplets at 14 months" the next, all the time lotioning her tummy to keep it elastic.

Again, a total fantasy story, but still the only one I recall that involved a non-eating type of inflation. I think I have it somewhere on paper; I should OCR it...


----------



## growingman (Jun 30, 2007)

My fantasy is to find a long term relationship with a woman obsessed with stuffing me with food and trying to make my belly as big as possible. Of course, she would love to rub, poke, tickle, and play with my belly all the time, and tease me about how much she is going to stuff and make me grow.


----------



## LongTimeFA (Jul 1, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> My fantasy is so corny I'm truly embarrassed to be posting it so I'm going to do this quick before I change my mind. Bleh.
> 
> My fantasy life is to live with a guy who prepares ALL my food. I wake up to the smell of bacon, pancakes, cinnamon buns, etc., and have breakfast in bed with my SO - automatic bed so I can sit up. Then spend the rest of the early morning in bed reading the paper, doing the crosswords and scratching the dog's ears.
> 
> ...



I think it is cute... Sounds like a continuation of of my fantasy


----------



## DrunkenNinjaFA (Jul 1, 2007)

This is something I kinda daydreamed about while out and around with my lady. One of these days if I can afford it, I hope to actually act it out....

First thing, we meet at some wonderful Italian resturant. Now, I love St. Louis style pizza, but pasta's gonna be in the fantasy here. We sit down, get a couple whiskey n' cokes to start the mood. When the waiter approaches, she orders whatever she thinks is the most delicious thing on the menu. A few drinks later, when they bring our food out, the portions are much bigger than she expects. She tries to eat as much as she can, but eventually says, "This is SOOOooo good, but I don't think I could eat another bite!". I then slam my cup o' whiskey, proceed to stand up and give her a sensual bellyrub. After a few minutes of that, I would grab her fork, and help her finish her meal. (All she has to do is sit there, chew, and look sexy!) Once we finish that, I go to drop her off, and somehow end up in her bedroom. After some heated kissing, I don the 'thigh earmuffs' and do my duty, of course. I keep going until she's had 3 or 4 'amazing moments', then leave the room and come back with a can of whipped cream. I spray it on her belly, her breasts, her knees, her chin, and also on her 'love hump'. From there I lick every bit of whipped cream off, then keep on going until I feel her start to convulse, like a person having a seizure. Then, I ask her nicely to turn over, and proceed to ram her like a dog, while she sucks on the rest of the whipped cream can. Then we both fall asleep cuddling, with my hand cupping the bottom of her breasts/top of her belly.

This is my newest, and probably now my favorite fantasy - I surely haven't been able to think of much else recently!


----------



## Roundsmile (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a couple too:
One is a reverse Weight Watchers, where I have to set a goal of a weight to gain and I have the support of others gaining weight...even earning bonus points for finding creative ways to reduce calorie loss through excess mobility , changing cooking styles to amp the calories, and trading into the clothes of more senior, fatter women when they discard them.
Two is getting permanent on a seated delivery job that I have, and finding someone on my daily rounds who brings me some high calorie treat everyday and loves watching me slowly gain weight
I'd also love to have a man who had been proud of me for weight loss crack and confess that he would rather have me gain and just eat to put on a guilty pleasure show for him...


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't know if you can name it weight-gain fantasy but here is mine: no forceful feeding, no setting goals just girl who loves her food, eat whatever she wants, don't care at all about excersising and don't care about new pounds as well... oh no sorry she cares about em, she loves em and can tease me about it. No matter if it is 5 or 25 pounds it's more about attitude


----------



## Roundsmile (Jul 6, 2007)

How about a mock-Roman feast? Couches, indulgences, thin gossimer clothing...music...the whole nine yards....wonder if we could get a group together and a caterer to enjoy such a thing?


----------



## Pookie (Jul 7, 2007)

Roundsmile said:


> How about a mock-Roman feast? Couches, indulgences, thin gossimer clothing...music...the whole nine yards....wonder if we could get a group together and a caterer to enjoy such a thing?



LOL..... sounds alright to me


----------



## Asrai (Jul 7, 2007)

Roundsmile said:


> How about a mock-Roman feast? Couches, indulgences, thin gossimer clothing...music...the whole nine yards....wonder if we could get a group together and a caterer to enjoy such a thing?



I was just about to write that when i read your post.

Feeding a girl lying on a roman sofa with chocolate. :wubu:


----------



## EasyRyder (Jul 14, 2007)

To go diner hopping. Start out in the morning and finish up at night and waddle into the bedroom and just lie there belly to belly gently carressing each others enourmously swollen bellies. Or better yet, hop on my Harley and we'd eat our way across the USA. Please pass the biscuts....


----------



## pudgy (Feb 5, 2008)

I came up with one two nights ago.
We're both lying in bed, both fully clothed. Either one of us could be the feedee/feeder, though I like this one best as being the feedee. So she starts feeding me, say something like pizza or fried chicken legs. And for every one I eat, she takes off once piece of clothing off of each of us. Of course the last thing would be her panties, so I would be eating my way to sweet love. One slice. Her shoe. Five slices. Two shoes, two socks, and a shirt. You get the idea.

It makes me hot just thinking about it.


----------



## ucapaliuca (Feb 5, 2008)

Buddha said:


> I was just about to write that when i read your post.
> 
> Feeding a girl lying on a roman sofa with chocolate. :wubu:



That's amusingly ahistorical. Though an intriguing idea. Perhaps one could start with food the Romans could actually have eaten?


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Feb 6, 2008)

ucapaliuca said:


> That's amusingly ahistorical. Though an intriguing idea. Perhaps one could start with food the Romans could actually have eaten?



How many women would want to eat _Sparrow glazed in garum sauce _instead of chocolate?


----------



## balletguy (Feb 6, 2008)

i would love to find a BBW who would wear tight clothing for me ie..spandex,bathing suits, tights...etc. ( not all at the same time) And I could worship her.


----------



## RoXoR (Feb 6, 2008)

I imagine taking my baby to a restaurant and picking a booth to sit in. I sit on one side she on the other this booth would typically seat about 2 people or 3 people who need to get more then a salad. When the waitress asks our order she gets the works every appetizer steaks pasta you name it, so much so we have to scoot another table next to the one in the middle of the booth to fit all of it. So as she eats she grows... her butt starts to hang off the edge of the booth so I add a chair whenever its needed to hold her butt up and keep her comfortable. As her belly gets bigger it pushes the table into me so far I cant sit there anymore so I just focus on feeding her (she was eating my food as well anyway). About 6 chairs later to hold up her butt and totally removing the table in the middle so her belly has room to sit (sometimes she sits the plates of food on her belly sometimes I take food from the table behind me and feed it to her) shes ready for dessert a nice big cheesecake with cherries on top which I feed to her fork full by fork full until its all gone.

I call this one my back pocket fantasy if I'm ever having trouble getting in the mood all I have to do is close my eyes and think of this... most times I just think of it for fun .


----------



## Chubbling (Feb 10, 2008)

My idea of a perfect day would something similar to Lilly's as well... (I'll try to leave out more blatant sexy parts as well but you can fill those in yourselves if you want...  )

In my fantasy I can imagine my husband and I deciding to spend a well deserved weekend alone together... no phone calls, etc. He has FA/feeder tendencies but respectful as well and I am up and down about eating and weight gain more to tease him and drive him crazy than anything else. I am somewhere between thin and pudgy. Sometimes I don't eat a lot so when I'm into eating and lounging about, he loves it that much more. (Maybe a bit mind-gamey but whatever...  )

On Saturday morning we sleep in and spend time cuddling in bed together. He gets up and makes brunch which I eat in bed... French Toast with whipped cream cheese and fresh jam, maple syrup, bacon, home fries, and fresh fruit. 

Afterwards we put on our swim suits, head out to the pool area and lounge on the couches. He rubs my belly while we read the paper and talk about the world. We spend the day just hanging out, enjoying each other's company, hopping in the pool every so often, and feeding each other chocolate ice cream in order to cool off from the warm sun.

As the sun sets we barbeque Chateaubriand, make mashed potatoes (with butter and cream of course), caesar salad, bread, and crack open a bottle of wine. We light candles on the deck and I sit on his lap while he feeds me and massages my belly. For dessert, it's strawberries, cream, champagne and lots more belly rubs. We get in the hot tub for a few minutes and then head inside to the bedroom where we don't go to sleep.

Sunday is absolutely the same.


----------



## troubadours (Feb 12, 2008)

i myself am partial to the sort of fat housewife fantasy. my SO goes to work, i have a beehive and a polka dot dress and sit around all day eating. maybe i even eat that cake we were saving for when our friends come over for dessert!


----------



## Baigley (Mar 10, 2008)

Revival by the noob. Hehe... 

Perfect day would be to stuff my BHM until he couldn't possibly eat another bite, massaging all the while. Then, making sure he couldn't escape, tickle him with a large white feather, cause the larger and more bloated you are, the more sensitive your skin is. 

Evil, but hot.


----------



## fatlilboy (Mar 10, 2008)

Baigley said:


> Revival by the noob. Hehe...
> 
> Perfect day would be to stuff my BHM until he couldn't possibly eat another bite, massaging all the while. Then, making sure he couldn't escape, tickle him with a large white feather, cause the larger and more bloated you are, the more sensitive your skin is.
> 
> Evil, but hot.




Evil but so erotic. I'm in heaven. You sent my mind to places of nothing but sheer ecstasy. Please do that to me......somebody!!! That would be so hot!:smitten::wubu::eat2::batting:


----------



## rissa (Mar 10, 2008)

hmm my fantasy would probably be to go on a vacation to the country in France or something for a year...minimalize contact with friends and family who know me as thin and wouldn't approve of me gaining weight...meet a guy who would feed and feed me until i was nice and fat. it would be great to stay in bed and lounge around all day and put on pound after pound and not care what anyone thought...because no one would know me!

i guess i would have to spend 6 months gaining and 6 months losing, although i might decide never to go back!

my roommate has a big belly and it makes me jealous...i wish we could trade for one day. she's always rubbing it and patting it!


----------



## Dummy Rum (Mar 11, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i myself am partial to the sort of fat housewife fantasy. my SO goes to work, i have a beehive and a polka dot dress and sit around all day eating. maybe i even eat that cake we were saving for when our friends come over for dessert!



I'm partial to the story of the housewife who ate half of a leftover cake all by herself, and hid it from her husband by baking a second cake and eating half.


----------



## vermillion (Mar 11, 2008)

My fantasy is similar to OP...
Not working...waking up at 9 or ten...
having a lovely breakfast...
spend a majority of the rest of the morning grooming myself...
and snacking on fruits...


----------



## Bafta1 (Mar 11, 2008)

I love this thread! I was going to write something, but you've all carved such wonderful descriptions. How can they be topped!? Mine would definitely be in the vein of the blissful, cosy, domestic descriptions so many have offered.


----------



## aspsword (Mar 16, 2008)

rissa said:


> hmm my fantasy would probably be to go on a vacation to the country in France or something for a year...minimalize contact with friends and family who know me as thin and wouldn't approve of me gaining weight...meet a guy who would feed and feed me until i was nice and fat. it would be great to stay in bed and lounge around all day and put on pound after pound and not care what anyone thought...because no one would know me!
> 
> i guess i would have to spend 6 months gaining and 6 months losing, although i might decide never to go back!
> 
> my roommate has a big belly and it makes me jealous...i wish we could trade for one day. she's always rubbing it and patting it!



Tres bien, do it!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Mar 16, 2008)

my dream/fantasy is to be fed,and fed some more by a beautiful female feeder, with my belly being rubbed between feedings,
and to be pampered as I fatten up

now if it would just become reality


----------



## bigirlover (Mar 16, 2008)

You should marry a chef. Every meal would would be restaurant style and plentiful. There are many of times I've considered becoming a chef for these reasons.



LillyBBBW said:


> My fantasy is so corny I'm truly embarrassed to be posting it so I'm going to do this quick before I change my mind. Bleh.
> 
> My fantasy life is to live with a guy who prepares ALL my food. I wake up to the smell of bacon, pancakes, cinnamon buns, etc., and have breakfast in bed with my SO - automatic bed so I can sit up. Then spend the rest of the early morning in bed reading the paper, doing the crosswords and scratching the dog's ears.
> 
> ...


----------



## bbw_lover_86 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm always thinking about making some of my female friends huge!

Mostly my best friends sister... she's quite tall at around 5'8" and weighing around 10 stone (dont know what that is in pounds). I think of making her twice her size and her enjoying every minute of it 

She would continue to gain and always saying i'm so bad for making her so big but she continues to gain and gain until she is so overweight she needs help getting up. 

And the thing is her mother is big so I know how she would look... and it just makes me want it to happen even more!!!

Her mum is a very big women and her weight has gone all to her belly and butt..... when she walks her butt cheaks push up into her rolls off back fat and make her belly wobby so much! 

Lately i've noticed her daughter has been gaining... since she'd passed her driving test, she'd stopped excersising so she's starting to get muffin tops but this is nothing compared to my dreams of making her a ssbbw 

Sorry for the long read..... I just love this site and it allows me to let out my desires and feel better about myself


----------



## rissa (Mar 17, 2008)

peut-etre un jour. merci beaucoup! tu parles francais ou seulement sais un ou dex mots?

haha i am such a french nerd...oh well


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Mar 26, 2008)

My fantasy is summertime. I get to lounge out by the pool in a brand new bikini listening to music. My man feeds me juicy strawberries and watermelon along with delicious fattening foods all day. We go for romantic night swims and he admires my body in the moonlight. By the end of the summer I've gained enough weight that my bikini bottoms just roll under my belly and I have to wear them with my belly hanging over. My man will be exceedingly proud of himself and can't wait for next summer when he vows to buy me a new bikini in a bigger size and feed and love my belly until I outgrow my swimsuit once again.


----------



## HEINEKEN (Mar 27, 2008)

Where's The Pool?


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Mar 27, 2008)

HEINEKEN said:


> Where's The Pool?



Hopefully in his backyard, because I don't have one


----------



## Markt (Mar 28, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> My fantasy is summertime. I get to lounge out by the pool in a brand new bikini listening to music. My man feeds me juicy strawberries and watermelon along with delicious fattening foods all day. We go for romantic night swims and he admires my body in the moonlight. By the end of the summer I've gained enough weight that my bikini bottoms just roll under my belly and I have to wear them with my belly hanging over. My man will be exceedingly proud of himself and can't wait for next summer when he vows to buy me a new bikini in a bigger size and feed and love my belly until I outgrow my swimsuit once again.



I like this one a lot. I'm one of those FA's that would like to not only help encourage my SO to fill out, but also do it proudly! I'd show her off every chance I got...growing significant new curves is an accomplishment to be honored and cherished.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 28, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> My fantasy is summertime. I get to lounge out by the pool in a brand new bikini listening to music. My man feeds me juicy strawberries and watermelon along with delicious fattening foods all day. We go for romantic night swims and he admires my body in the moonlight. By the end of the summer I've gained enough weight that my bikini bottoms just roll under my belly and I have to wear them with my belly hanging over. My man will be exceedingly proud of himself and can't wait for next summer when he vows to buy me a new bikini in a bigger size and feed and love my belly until I outgrow my swimsuit once again.



If only I had a pool.....damn. Stupid 97 year old backyard


----------



## pat70327 (Mar 28, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> My fantasy is summertime. I get to lounge out by the pool in a brand new bikini listening to music. My man feeds me juicy strawberries and watermelon along with delicious fattening foods all day. We go for romantic night swims and he admires my body in the moonlight. By the end of the summer I've gained enough weight that my bikini bottoms just roll under my belly and I have to wear them with my belly hanging over. My man will be exceedingly proud of himself and can't wait for next summer when he vows to buy me a new bikini in a bigger size and feed and love my belly until I outgrow my swimsuit once again.



Wow this one is great....


----------



## wolfpersona (Jun 21, 2009)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> It would be my dream to be able to sleep until noon every day and wake up and have a big breakfast of pancakes, eggs, ham, croissants, pastries. Whatever my heart desired. Then I could just lay around all day getting the house all spick and span for my baby. Fattening myself up, stopping to eat every few minutes throughout the day. Then when my babe gets home he can fatten me up until we both pass out. Yes, that would be the life. I could embellish more on this idea of my dream life... and perhaps I will. But for now I am going to finish this box of mini chocolate eclairs. :wubu:



If i I had a great job and made lots of money i would let my next girlfreind stay home and eat and and eat to hear hearts content. She wouldn't have to lift a finger. I would take care of everything. I would make her a BIG breakfast in bed. and when i got out of work id take out a big meal so we can further fatten ourselves up.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 21, 2009)

cute_obese_girl said:


> My fantasy is summertime. I get to lounge out by the pool in a brand new bikini listening to music. My man feeds me juicy strawberries and watermelon along with delicious fattening foods all day. We go for romantic night swims and he admires my body in the moonlight. By the end of the summer I've gained enough weight that my bikini bottoms just roll under my belly and I have to wear them with my belly hanging over. My man will be exceedingly proud of himself and can't wait for next summer when he vows to buy me a new bikini in a bigger size and feed and love my belly until I outgrow my swimsuit once again.



:wubu: That's so romantic.


----------



## Grow_You_Girls (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's my contribution...

My girl and I kneel facing one another. Our knees are touching each others
knees, and we feed each other until our bellies flow out across our thighs
and meet to kiss in the middle.

Best!

GYG


----------



## Tracii (Jun 22, 2009)

Mine would be simple. My BF getting into bed and him being 500 lbs and then knockin' some boots.:wubu:


----------



## docilej (Jun 27, 2009)

To be married to a wonderful BBW who is a great cook. She loves me with all her heart (but secretly wishes to alter my 165lbs/6' frame). She over indulges me with amazing food. I love her so much & our life together is so happy that I don't realize it but I start to become a "big guy"


----------



## Tracii (Jun 27, 2009)

docilej said:


> To be married to a wonderful BBW who is a great cook. She loves me with all her heart (but secretly wishes to alter my 165lbs/6' frame). She over indulges me with amazing food. I love her so much & our life together is so happy that I don't realize it but I start to become a "big guy"



I wish my BF had that fantasy.


----------



## wolfpersona (Jun 27, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I wish my BF had that fantasy.



I'd like a girl who could cook and wan't to fatten me up. I work 60 hours a week and burn a lot of calories. So that would be an awsome reality.:smitten:


----------



## wolfpersona (Jun 27, 2009)

wolfpersona said:


> If i I had a great job and made lots of money i would let my next girlfreind stay home and eat and and eat to hear hearts content. She wouldn't have to lift a finger. I would take care of everything. I would make her a BIG breakfast in bed. and when i got out of work id take out a big meal so we can further fatten ourselves up.


After we ate till our tummys were aching, id rub her belly for a while. How'd I enjoy seeing her thighs growing and her ass getting fatter and fatter. Rolls upon rolls cascading from down her back. Her belly exploding out. Stretch marks growing larger and larger. Her 40GGG breasts growing yearning to be touched, massaged, and carressed. When she reaches about 450lbs we'll decide to have a baby. As the baby grows inside, shell crave massive amounts of food. She'll wan't me home 24/7 to prepare food and do everything for her. I quit work. Cooking ,cleaning and getting fast food. Her weight hits 600lbs. Her breasts grow to 50HHH and start lactating.:smitten::smitten: Instead of pumping she lets me feed on her breast milk. This Drives me crazy in terms of arrousal. As im on top of her feed cake into her mouth while i penetrate and suck on her stretch-marked milk filled breasts.:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## TomTomz (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi, I've been looking through these forums for a while, and decided to join. My fantasy would be to have a feedee wife, and me be feeding her. Then one night I start eating everything , and start ripping and popping through my shirt and pants. Then start breaking everything. That's my fantasy.


----------



## leener38 (Jul 3, 2009)

When I was younger, I used to work at event centers. Catered dinners, free flowing drink, etc. I always fantasized about being The Cleaner. All that leftover food caterers would throw away! They would call me, pay me a hefty sum, and I would eat all the leftovers. Then, uh oh! I was called to another event! Summoning my staff of hot boy-toy belly massagers, I would waddle to my next job. My belly would be so big and round and full, I wouldn't be able to walk. So my hot boy-toy driver would have to squeeze me into my solar-powered hoverchair. (Gotta be green these days!)

Home, Jeeves! This where my hottie man would help me into bed, admiring my work that evening, designing a new outfit for me, since I would outgrow my current clothes soon. As we look at my planner, we find I'm booked every day for the next six months! I sigh contentedly; my t-shirt rolls up, and my bottoms have given up on stretching across my swollen belly. They slide down, exposing my round belly to the setting sun.

"What's for dinner?" I ask.

LOL That's just one little fantasy. And it's made me very hungry just now...


----------



## bradypig (Jul 5, 2009)

Leener38,
I can't believe it!! I have almost the same fantasy. In it, I am employed by a caterer and it is my job to eat any and all leftovers. I also have to drink all the leftover soda and punch. My tummy gets so huge. I especially like making up combinations that react inside my stomach and turn it into a huge gurgling bloated mass. The fantasy ends with me lying belly up on a table, hardly able to breathe. My stomach has popped all the buttons on my uniform top and is sticking up about 2 feet. It is making loud bubbling gurgling sounds. Several of the servers stand around me poking, rubbing and listening to my tummy. They say things like, "One more bite and you would have exploded.", "It sounds like there's a party in your tummy" or "Good grief, you're beyond huge". Then one of them finds something left over. An entire cake or something like that which they stuff into my belly.


----------



## leener38 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hee! It would be awesome, no? I've actually thought about posting on craigslist! Belly rental! Rent my belly by the hour, or for the day. As long as it's edible and safe, you may put anything in my belly.

If wishes were horses...


----------



## Koldun (Jul 8, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Mine would be simple. My BF getting into bed and him being 500 lbs and then knockin' some boots.:wubu:



*smile*

Nice fantasy.


----------



## fatlilboy (Jul 8, 2009)

I used to wait at the bus stops of Brooklyn NY as a kid......daydreaming of being abducted by a girl who saw my weight gain potential and took me to a basement location where I couldn't be found, which was completely enveloped with fattening goodies, many being my irresistable favorites. I'm placed on a gurney type assemblage and stuffed senselessly and relentlessly until my belly is huge, day in, day out, awakened in the middle of the night and hand stuffed. I blow up like a balloon and cannot help it and am powerless over her feeding of me. I recall a girl named Donna doing so. It reminded me of the Pigs is Pigs video, only a different cast of characters and much more surreal in the food and stuffing department.:eat1::eat2:


----------



## bradypig (Jul 9, 2009)

How about working "Clean Up" at one of those huge buffets. Entire pans of mashed potatoes with gravy, the meat carver carving directly into my mouth and don't forget the deserts!!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Aug 15, 2009)

Sounds like a good fantasy.


----------

